# How much do doulas cost in your area?



## LeAnnie (Mar 3, 2004)

I'd appreciate if anyone wanted to post on this. I'm feeling overwhelmed at the prices the doulas in my area have quoted me-$500-750. It seems like a lot to me, then again I'm on the East Coast and everything is pricey where we live.
Thanks!


----------



## momtoafireteam (Aug 8, 2007)

A lot. I was really surprsied as well because my girlfriend lives in MS and she is paying something like $200? I have found everything from $600-$1200. One woman had $800 but did a 30% discount for military so only $560 for us. Its kind of crazy IMO, but like you I live in a very expensive area (DC) and it was to be expected.


----------



## LeAnnie (Mar 3, 2004)

Yikes, $1200! I'm in the DC area too.


----------



## PerkyKP (Nov 15, 2004)

I paid $600 almost 5 years ago, and I'm paying $500 now.

Have you checked out dona.org? Also I am sure you could find someone who is still building a client history and will charge minimal or nothing for the experience.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

$400-$800, from what I can tell. Try bellywomen.net for free or low-cost. Also check the dona, alace, and cappa sites for people working on their certifications who may charge less.


----------



## truelife (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm in Dallas and doulas with average-to-a lot of experience are in the range of $400-$800.


----------



## freestyler (Jan 28, 2005)

About $1500 for a really experienced one in LA.


----------



## tinyshoes (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm in Minneapolis, and we have a huge doula community. Fees range from $400-800 around here.

However--there are always new doulas who are going for their DONA certification, for which a doula must attend 3 qualifiying births. Sometimes those new doulas offer free doula services. Last year I charged my first few clients $100 because they were births I used for certification purposes--they knew I had a doula heart, skills, and passion....but not so much experience yet.

No doula is in the biz 'coz they LOVE how lucrative it is. If that $500 fee seems too much to handle, TELL that to your prospective doula....there's a great chance that she'll have some ideas (payment plan, she knows a new doula, she has a doula friend who is cheaper, etc.)

Good luck! Every woman deserves a doula!


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

I've only looked into hypno-doulas, and the two I got prices from were $1500 and $1700. We went with the $1700 one, but her practice contains doulas ranging as low as $400. Also, we'll only be paying $1500 because she does a $100 discount for payment in full more than 30 days before your EDD, and another $100 if she can bring someone else along to take pictures and/or video of her providing you with doula services for promotional purposes. (She also offers a $100 discount if you want to skip the last prenatal visit, but we didn't go for that one.)

So, yeah, they can get PRICEY here. ;-) But you can find relatively new ones that are much more affordable. I dunno about $200... but $400 yeah.


----------



## xixstar (Aug 15, 2007)

On the east coast here too and the range was $400-$600 I believe depending on how much detailed/extended you wanted the service to be.


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

I paid $500 a year ago. (I'm on the east coast as well) I had a fantastic one, she was worth a million!


----------



## truelife (Mar 26, 2006)

I wasn't going to post this in my original post, but decided to come back and do so. I KNOW that 99.9% of mamas considering a doula know the value of having a birth attendant and would pay incredible money to have the birth they desire. I am a doula, with midwifery experience before I had my own babies, and this is how my expense is broken down:

Gas/Parking @ Hospital Average (to/from 2 prenatals, birth, postnatal): $40
Childcare (2 kids) - $80 day/$10 hour for appts
Supplies (rice bags, chapstick, honey, emergen-c, snacks, homeopathy, lotions, etc) $10/birth

Then there is my time. If I average all of the appointments (6-8 hours) and a statistical average birth of 12 hours (my shortest has been 9 hours - longest 32 hours). I also am available for unlimited phone calls/emails (probably averages 4 hours/client) Charging $10 an hour would = $250 for the minimum hours.

So my cost and being paid $10/hour would make my minimum fee $400. That is the lowest I will go on my sliding scale, but with my experience I charge towards the middle-upper range in my area.

I'm not typing this in defense - I just am hoping to show how the fees are broken down. I *really* hope I don't offend anyone. Most doulas I know, myself included, look at each case and will reduce their fee based on circumstance.


----------



## azzeps (Sep 7, 2007)

Your doula will be totally worth what you pay (and then some!) and I'm saying this about my doula and I haven't even been through the labor and birth yet!!! Around here (Portland, OR) doulas I interviewed were between $500-800. But there is a midwifery school that trains doulas, and some of them only charged $300 - I guess because they're getting their certification or just starting out. So maybe there is a resource for that in your area.


----------



## Bella Mia (Mar 19, 2007)

LeAnnie~

I think a lot will depend on the doula community in your area. I live in Phoenix, AZ and have now had 2 experiences with hiring doulas.

With my first birth, I paid $500 when the avg range was between $450-$800.

This time around, we cannot come close to paying $500 due to unforeseen circumstances, but I didn't want to give up on my goal of having a doula for this birth. Sooo, although I can't comment on the difference in ability or service level of the doulas (I'm due in March), I can tell you that I am anticipating having 2 doulas present for the birth - one is charging $108 and she will get the "credit" for the birth so she can become certified and the other is volunteering for free eventhough she can't use the birth toward her certification. But I LOVE both of the ladies and feel that if the doula community where you live is like it is here, you should be able to find someone to help you even if you can't pay the "standard" rate.

This is how I went about it: I first went online to dona.org and did a search for doulas in my area. I then sent out an email asking for pricing info/availabililty and was up front with the fact that I would need lower cost services or some kind of payment plan.

I then sent out a similar email to a local ap mom's group through yahoo groups.

From there I received all kinds of emails ranging from reduced fees to offers for payment/barter plans, to additional names of women who are certifying, etc. and I went from there narrowing down the responses, setting up interviews and finally selecting two(!) doulas. I found that every doula I talked to was more than willing to work with me in some way, or was eager to suggest people they knew, etc. No one ever made me feel bad for wanting a doula, but not having the money for someone more "established."

Anyway, good luck in your search







!

**And just as an aside, I do plan on writing recommendation letters, creating a birth cd with images, etc for both of them and also will be giving them each a gift for their services after the birth. I figure that even though I don't have a lot of cash, I can help them build their businesses with letters and images that show them "in the trenches" that they can share with other moms-to-be. I also do copywriting and have offered to help them with their marketing materials in the future if they are ever in need. So something like that might be nice if you work with someone for a lower fee.**


----------



## spu (Dec 6, 2002)

I'm on the east coast too. Our doula charged a range of 500-900, and we agreed upon $650-750, and DH and I decided to pay her $1000 after all was said and done. She was amazing, and was life-changing to me and DH. I had a lot going on before the birth, which she was involved with, and my labor was long - she came over at 11pm on a Wednesday (she lives 45 minutes from me), and I finally delivered (via c after a long labor) the following night, and she stayed with me and DH until we were comfortable, then she had another 1.5 hour ride home. So in essence, she was "awake" (as was I) for almost 48 hours.


----------



## cicely_m (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm paying $1300 here in NJ.


----------



## ndigiorgio (Jun 9, 2005)

We're paying $1000 here in the SF East Bay (Contra Costa County). She's a hypnobirthing instructor too...


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

I paid $950 for my DONA certified doula. And that was an absolute BARGAIN here in Los Angeles suburbs.


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

In my area, doulas who work for the hospital charge $150. They, obviously, are there to attend hospital births and since they are hospital employees, their fee is greatly subsidized. I had one with my DD and she was fantastic (not necessarily what I expected from a hospital employee).

Private doulas, though, charge around $600-700 in my area.


----------



## NJ*Doula (Apr 14, 2006)

$600 - $1500 here in Jersey, depending on location and experience.


----------



## simplehome (Jul 13, 2004)

We paid $550 3 years ago, in the Seattle area. That was cheap at the time--I think the going rate was around $700.


----------



## Writerbird (Jun 1, 2007)

900 in the Washington DC area - sounds high, but this is a practice with three women. They each do a prenatal visit covering different topics (the last meeting was showing me how to use the ball, and my husband where to do massage), and then they rotate who is "on call" for births. They're available 24/7 for questions through the pregnancy, they stay and establish breastfeeding after the birth, they take pictures, write a birth story, and do a follow up visit.

Honestly, I think their price is very fair considering what I'm getting out of it. I think the only way they're making a living is that they watch each other's children during appointments and births for free.


----------



## sweeetpea (Jun 14, 2006)

DC area - for experienced doulas, $800 to $1200 for experienced individual or small group practices. If you go with a service, you pay a registration fee, plus and fee on the higher end of the range.

It is hard to compare fees, due to the variations in service. There are doulas who charge less because they do one prenatal (rather than 2 or 3) and no postpartum visit. There are some that charge more because they are have decades of experience and are worth every bit. I recommend not just comparing the $$$, but comparing the value of the package, the experience level of the doula. All that is important, but honestly, the best doula for you is the doula that you "click" with the best.


----------



## accountclosed6 (Jun 29, 2005)

In San Diego County, the average is $600-$800. In Orange County, it's closer to $700-1000, and in LA County, it's usually over $1000.

I don't know a single doula who doesn't have some sort of sliding scale to work with families who are lower income or have financial hardships. All you have to do is ask!

And I think that it's worth the $...obviously I'm biased









Many student doulas will work for VERY reduced fees. We were taught in my training not to do births for free- people value your services depending on what they pay, so even if all you charge is a small fee, the client is more likely to value your service than if you do it for free. Even when I was doing my training births technically for free, all of my families gave me at least $300 as a "tip".


----------



## Chalex (Sep 22, 2005)

Anyone know if the fee's in Canada are higher or lower?
Thanks.


----------



## TLFFC (Nov 24, 2004)

I had just moved to Santa Fe and did alot of research to find a doula online. I wound up working with the local hospital's doula matching service and I am SO thankful I did. It cost about $485 (I don't know what she charges independant of the hospital) but it was worth a million. My doula, Mona Malin is an incredibly compassionate, intelligent, intuitive, prepared, supportive, wonderful woman and mother. I will never be able to thank her enough for helping me with my challenging and SUCCESSFUL VBAC. Doulas are fantastic and worth every penny.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

$1000-$2000 unless the person is still in training and them sometimes less.

For less expensive or free doulas check out bellymom.com to see if there is someone in your area. Also, talk to your doula about what you can afford and how low she can go. Also, bartering is great. I'll happily trade with people for some or all of my fee depending on what they can barter for. My dh barters for food at a local organic restuarant, for example, and I have taken sewing barters and other trades.

Good luck!


----------



## Tulafina (Feb 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chalex* 
Anyone know if the fee's in Canada are higher or lower?
Thanks.

I am in Calgary, Alberta and the going rate for doulas here is $900. I'm unsure of what they are in other provinces though. I have heard that in some provinces they are covered by health care as are midwives......Too bad I'm in Alberta- I have to pay 3500 for my midwife here, but my awesome doula charges half her rate if you are having your second baby with her and she attended your first...pretty sweet!


----------



## PixieAlly (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm in Madison WI and got quoted $400-600. You could try finding a doula-in-training that needs to get her birth hours before she can officially become a doula.

Ally


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

WoW!! Some of those prices are high in my area a doula is $250


----------



## tankgirlhi (Apr 2, 2007)

I paid $900 in 2005 in the SF bay area.


----------



## 2xshy (Nov 27, 2007)

i'm paying 800$ in montreal.
I have 3 prenatals, and 24/7 support if need be.
I could not imagine going into this without the support we're getting.


----------



## GracesMama (Oct 24, 2006)

I've only received a few quotes, but here in Cincinnati, it's around $450 - $600.


----------



## BlueIrises (Jul 23, 2006)

I paid $500 in December '06. I'm in NY about an hour norht of NYC. I know some others were more but most were around that range...not cheaper though.


----------



## meli-mello (Aug 9, 2007)

The first doula I interviewed charged $900. She was very experienced and was also a trainer - she took one look at DH and I and kindly suggested we look into getting a student-doula.







I guess we are pretty poor but it's all relative right? We don't feel that poor since we have enough to eat and a place to live but she was right - we couldn't afford $900 for her. She had a new training session coming up and so I contacted her after that to see if there was anyone she had good feeling about in the recent session - and she did. So I now have a student doula who, although I haven't given birth yet, I really get along with and really like. She charges $150 to cover her expenses like gas, childcare (she has 5!) and parking at the hospital during labour. Originally I was told that students aren't allowed to charge but I really didn't like the idea of not paying her anything for all the time she might spend with us so I was happy when she recommended the $150 fee. Still, she said that if we couldn't afford it we could work something out because every woman deserves a doula.

I'm in Calgary, Alberta too. Couldn't afford the home birth sadly. I wish our province covered it like other provinces.


----------



## milky_mama (Apr 23, 2007)

$250 - $350 is what I've seen the average range is here in IN.


----------



## Tulafina (Feb 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meli-mello* 
The first doula I interviewed charged $900. She was very experienced and was also a trainer - she took one look at DH and I and kindly suggested we look into getting a student-doula.







I guess we are pretty poor but it's all relative right? We don't feel that poor since we have enough to eat and a place to live but she was right - we couldn't afford $900 for her. She had a new training session coming up and so I contacted her after that to see if there was anyone she had good feeling about in the recent session - and she did. So I now have a student doula who, although I haven't given birth yet, I really get along with and really like. She charges $150 to cover her expenses like gas, childcare (she has 5!) and parking at the hospital during labour. Originally I was told that students aren't allowed to charge but I really didn't like the idea of not paying her anything for all the time she might spend with us so I was happy when she recommended the $150 fee. Still, she said that if we couldn't afford it we could work something out because every woman deserves a doula.

I'm in Calgary, Alberta too. Couldn't afford the home birth sadly. I wish our province covered it like other provinces.

Hello to a fellow Calgarian! Can I ask who you interviewed(doula that charged 900). I know a few doulas now and I'm just wondering if I know her







It's sad that the people that really want a homebirth can't get one in this darn province........







I couldn't have my first at home because of finances and after my experience in the hospital(Foothills) I really wished we would have saved.....Not to scare you...sorry. It was mainly my PostPart. hospital stay that was AWFUL and I wish we would have been at Rockyview. I hope you have a great birth! Take Care.


----------



## stashathedoula (Dec 12, 2013)

In Minneapolis/St. Paul, MN the average cost for a doula is $400-1,000. Doulas here generally meet with families once or twice before the birth, offer continuous support during labor, and come for a postpartum visit as well.


----------



## gizzyntaz (Apr 23, 2004)

DC area - just under $1000 for basic birth services (i.e., no extra classes, etc.)


----------

